# l'ordine delle parole



## scorpio1984

Ciao a tutti!

Nel mio libro di italiano c'è la frase "la politica italiana per gli stranieri è incomprensibile". Ed io mi domando: è anche giusto dire "la politica italiana è incomprensibile per gli stranieri"? Ha senso? 

grazie in anticipo

(correggimi se mi sbaglio, grazie)


----------



## fabiog_1981

Sì sì, vanno bene entrambe!


scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Nel mio libro di italiano c'è la frase "la politica italiana per gli stranieri è incomprensibile". Ed io mi domando: è anche giusto dire "la politica italiana è incomprensibile per gli stranieri"? Ha senso?
> 
> grazie in anticipo
> 
> (correggimi se mi sbaglio, grazie)


correggimi (Tu)
correggetemi (Voi)


----------



## MissStronzetta

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Nel mio libro di italiano c'è la frase "la politica italiana per gli stranieri è incomprensibile". Ed io mi domando: è anche giusto dire "la politica italiana è incomprensibile per gli stranieri"? Ha senso?
> 
> grazie in anticipo
> 
> (correggimi se mi sbaglio, grazie)


 Correggimi se sbaglio  è un po' cacofonico sentire due volte il "mi"


----------



## scorpio1984

fabiog_1981 said:


> Sì sì, vanno bene entrambe!
> 
> correggimi (Tu)
> correggetemi (Voi)


 
*S*ì sì, sai che l'ho pensato dopo averlo scritto, quando non stavo al computer? *E'* vero! *A*rggg che rabbia! 


MissStronzetta said:


> Correggimi se sbaglio è un po' cacofonico sentire due volte il "mi"


 *M*a il verbo non'è "sbagliarsi"?? *S*e è riflessivo il presente non si fa così? *C*ome, per esempio "svegliarsi"; il presente sarebbe "mi sveglio alle sette", no???

*G*razie tante.


----------



## MissStronzetta

sisi il verbo sbagliarsi è riflessivo e non dico che sia sbagliato. Solo che a mio avviso sentire due volte il "mi" nel correggiMI se MI sbaglio.. suona un po' male...  
- Correggimi se sbaglio , per me suona meglio.


----------



## scorpio1984

MissStronzetta said:


> sisi il verbo sbagliarsi è riflessivo e non dico che sia sbagliato. Solo che a mio avviso sentire due volte il "mi" nel correggiMI se MI sbaglio.. suona un po' male...
> - Correggimi se sbaglio , per me suona meglio.


 
ahhh sì, è vero, non mi sono accorta del "mi" di "corregimi"... ok ok, capisco! scusa!! grazie!!!


----------



## MissStronzetta

no figurati!! di niente!


----------



## matoupaschat

Sarebbe forse opportuno dire che esistono tutt'e due i verbi, sia sbagliare che sbagliarsi, con lo stesso significato di "fare degli errori"


----------



## VitAli

matoupaschat said:


> Sarebbe forse opportuno dire che esistono tutt'e due i verbi, sia sbagliare che sbagliarsi, con lo stesso significato di "fare degli errori"



Hai ragionissima!


----------



## infinite sadness

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Nel mio libro di italiano c'è la frase "la politica italiana per gli stranieri è incomprensibile". Ed io mi domando: è anche giusto dire "la politica italiana è incomprensibile per gli stranieri"? Ha senso?


La seconda frase è anche giusta. La ragione per cui si preferisce la versione n. 1 è che la n. 2 potrebbe dare problemi di apnea. Tu questo non lo vedi forse perchè l'intonazione della parlata italiana è differente da quella spagnola.


----------



## zipp404

> la politica italiana per gli stranieri è *incomprensibile*


Riguardo all'ordine delle parole nella frase citata, la frase è del tipo *X* = *Y: *La politica italiana [per gli stranieri] è [=] *incomprensibile*.

È un ordine che mantiene il giusto equilibrio *X* = *Y.* Lo scopo della posizione dell'aggetivo predicativo alla _*fine*_ della frase è quello di puntare, _*focalizzare*_ l'attenzione sull'idea dell'incomprensibilità [della politica italiana per gli stranieri], di sottolinearla e _accentuarla_. L'ordine della frase _*dà risalto*_ a quell'idea.

È una caratteristica del latino classico e, da lì, di un *registro letterario* comune nelle lingue neolatine. È anche comume nel parlato [in spagnolo è comune].


----------



## scorpio1984

ok, perfetto, grazie a tutti!!!

Ciao!


----------



## facciadipietra

scorpio1984 said:


> Nel mio libro di italiano c'è la frase "la politica italiana per gli stranieri è incomprensibile". Ed io mi domando: è anche giusto dire "la politica italiana è incomprensibile per gli stranieri"? Ha senso?



Se il senso delle due frasi è che la politica italiana (= mondo politico) è incomprensibile *agli *stranieri, allora è meglio la seconda perché la prima è potenzialmente ambigua: "politica italiana per gli stranieri" potrebbe anche essere inteso come "la politica italiana (= (strategie) politiche governative/sociali) adottata nei confronti degli stranieri". L'ambiguità sarebbe nello scritto, mentre nel parlato l'intonazione fugherebbe ogni dubbio, con una leggera pausa dopo "la politica italiana..."
Altra valida alternativa è : "Per gli stranieri la politica italiana è incomprensibile".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dico, missStronzetta, studentessa di lingue, quando ti rivolgi a un amico straniero che si sta arrampicando sugli specchi per scrivere in italiano non dovresti iniziare il blog con un "diseducativo" sisi (Sì sì). Inoltre, come fai a dire che "sbagliarsi" è un verbo riflessivo (ti pare che l'azione compiuta dal soggetto si rifletta sul soggetto stesso? Come in "lavarsi"? E non mi dire che la doppia presenza della parola "soggetto" nella mia frase _ti suona male_). Il verbo in questione è un *intransitivo pronominale*. *L*o so che suona male, ma è così. 
Consiglio: tenere sempre grammatica e dizionario (grammaticale) vicino al monitor. 
Con burbera simpatia.


----------



## scorpio1984

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Dico, missStronzetta, studentessa di lingue, quando ti rivolgi a un amico straniero che si sta arrampicando sugli specchi per scrivere in italiano non dovresti iniziare il blog con un "diseducativo" sisi (Sì sì). Inoltre, come fai a dire che "sbagliarsi" è un verbo riflessivo (ti pare che l'azione compiuta dal soggetto si rifletta sul soggetto stesso? Come in "lavarsi"? E non mi dire che la doppia presenza della parola "soggetto" nella mia frase _ti suona male_). Il verbo in questione è un *intransitivo pronominale*. lo so che suona male, ma è così.
> Consiglio: tenere sempre grammatica e dizionario (grammaticale) vicino al monitor.
> Con burbera simpatia.


 
E quindi, se è un verbo intransitivo pronominale, quando faccio il passato prossimo, perché uso essere e non avere? :SSS grazie!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Perché gli intransitivi (pronominali e non) sono "retti" dall'ausiliare _essere_.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Perché gli intransitivi (pronominali e non) sono "retti" dall'ausiliare _essere_.



Giorgio mi sa che hai toppato... almeno, non tutti gli intransitivi.

Es.: _Ho dormito bene_.

I pronominali (transitivi o no) => essere.

_Ho mangiato una mela_ ma _Mi sono mangiato una mela_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Touché. La pigrizia e il timore di essere frainteso da Scorpio 1984 hanno avuto la meglio sulla mia intenzione di scrivere "di norma" (per via dell'ambiguità dell'espressione: "di solito" o "in base alla regola")


----------



## annapo

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Nel mio libro di italiano c'è la frase "la politica italiana per gli stranieri è incomprensibile". Ed io mi domando: è anche giusto dire "la politica italiana è incomprensibile per gli stranieri"? Ha senso?
> 
> grazie in anticipo
> 
> (correggimi se mi sbaglio, grazie)



Vanno bene tutte e due. Ed entrambe confermano una regola aurea dell' italiano, essendo la struttura della lingua assai poco rigida, sono possibili molti ordini grammaticali che mantengano lo stesso ordine logico. Non è così in tutte le lingue.


----------

